# What did you think of The Unit?



## pitdroid (26 May 2011)

One of my favourite TV shows is The Unit, and I'd like to know what everyone else thinks of it.


----------



## Good2Golf (26 May 2011)

Not bad.  I also like CTV's Flashpoint to the same degree.  Reasonably accurate on both counts and fun to watch.

Cheers
G2G


----------



## Container (26 May 2011)

I didnt mind the first two seasons but by the end they were hunting Nazi war criminals with the help of a ghost and the wives were secret ninjas too.....sorta lost its way....


----------



## BernDawg (26 May 2011)

I tried to watch it one night during the first season and when I flicked it on they were wearing white framed ski goggles in the desert.  I found something else to occupy my idle time and haven't looked back.


----------



## xena (26 May 2011)

Yeah.

Good attempt at portraying the high speed low/drag world.  Sure there were lots of technical inaccuracies, but I kinda expect that of TV and movies now.  After all, bad guys watch TV too, and you don't want a hyper-accurate TV show teaching the bad guys all our tricks, now do you?  I suspect that a lot of stuff (like operation of various weapon systems, etc.) were portrayed inaccurately for exactly that reason.  That, and a lot of the realistic things, like the way a section would spread out in reality, often doesn't good on screen.  I've learned to forgive TV and movies for inaccuracies that are more or less necessary for the genre.

But, I'd have to say the "spear of destiny" episode was a *definite* jumping of the shark.  Probably went a season too long.  At least they didn't go quite as bad as the last two seasons of "Ultimate Force".  :facepalm:


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (26 May 2011)

I enjoyed watching it, did not expect it to be spot on,  but did sort of show what  some of those guys would be going thru, away  from home and the life at home goes on with out them, some of the training missions had to give the basic idea of what  they  do, I liked the show when they  were  put in POW style camp and put thru  the ringer to how how the men would be trained to deal with it. some of the interactions with the wives were too far gone but over all it was entertaining i thought


----------



## Brutus (26 May 2011)

I liked it at first, but then I became worried the man character was going to try and sell me insurance.


----------



## pitdroid (26 May 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Not bad.  I also like CTV's Flashpoint to the same degree.  Reasonably accurate on both counts and fun to watch.
> 
> Cheers
> G2G



Yes, I like Flashpoint to, but what i really like about The Unit is the whole military part, not to many shows out there showing the modern day military.


----------



## masterchief (8 Jun 2011)

I only ever seen one episode.
But I thought it wasn't that bad.



Bill


----------

